# Wer kennt Jabber?



## Neurodeamon (19. September 2003)

Hi 

Eigentlich möchte ich nur wissen ob Interesse besteht das mal ein Jabber-Server Tutorial geschrieben wird.

Jabberd + SSL + JUD + Conference + AIM + ICQ

Sprich: Ein Linux Jabber-Server mit SSL-Support, durchsuchbares Benutzerverzeichnis, Chaträumen (bzw. Konferenzräumen), AIM- und ICQ-Transport (der Server kümmert sich um Interaktivität mit ICQ- und AIM-Protokoll).

So... für alle die nicht wissen was Jabber ist: Jabber ist ein Opensource XML Protokoll zum Austausch von Informationen. Oder kurz und ungenau: Ein kostenloser Instant Messenger Server der klare Vorteile gegenüber den Proprietären Servern (und Klienten) hat. Der Nachteil ist das es noch nicht so weit verbreitet ist unter den üblichen DAU 
In der Linux Gemeinde erfreut sich Jabber jedoch großer Beliebtheit.

Greetz,
Neuro


----------



## SaTaN (20. September 2003)

Hey Neuro,

für ein gut geschriebenes Tutorial denke ich wird die Forum Gemeinde
nichts dagegen haben.

Ich wäre schon mal dein erster Kunde dafür.  

Es müsste nur echt verständlich sein und es dürfte sich nur auf das Thema 
beziehen und nicht so weit ins detail gehen.

Denn ein funktionsfähigen Server sollte ja dann schon jeder dafür haben.

So nun hoffe ich das sich genug Leute melden und Interese zeigen.

Denn Neuro gibt sich immer sehr viel Mühe.  

Dann noch eine schöne Nacht und hoffe das was von Neuro kommt.

Viel Spass noch

euer SaTaN


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (20. September 2003)

Hi,

Jabber is richtig gut - leider kann ich es nur selten benutzen, da fast alle "Kontakte" noch aus ICQ / MSN setzten. Aber ein Jabber Server Tutorial wär was feines 

Wer einen "All in One" Instant Messenger (unter Windows) sucht, sollte sich mal "Miranda" anschauen. Das Teil  ist Opensource und vereinigt ICQ, MSN, Jabber, IRC, AOL, Yahoo und noch andere -> http://www.miranda-im.org/


bye


----------



## subzero (20. September 2003)

Also.. zu den All in One Messenger...

Trillian is da aber um längen besser als Mirinda.
http://www.trillian.cc


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. September 2003)

Leute, bitte... es geht hier nicht um einen Messenger, sondern um einen Server. Wenn ihr einen IM-Klienten hochloben wollt tut das bitte in einem Thread wo das gefragt ist. Abgesehen davon hat man mit nur EINEM Dienst wie Jabber die Möglichkeit über einen einfachen Client/Klienten, ebenso wie mit Miranda und Trillian die anderen Protokolle zu nutzen.

Bei Trillian gibt es noch ein Problem: Die kostenlose Version kann das Jabber-Plugin nicht nutzen (bzw. ohne Trillian Pro ist noch nicht einmal das Jabber Plugin verfügbar) - das ist lächerlich.

Zurück zum Thema bitte: Nicht "Messenger" sondern "Server"


----------



## JohannesR (23. September 2003)

Ich kenne Jabber und finde es schon ziemlich klasse. War das jetzt gefragt? ;-]
Nein, mal im ernst, wenn du ein Tutorial darüber schreiben würdest wäre das schon gut!


----------



## tefla (23. September 2003)

Ich würd dies auch sehr begrüßen !


----------



## knnnx (29. Januar 2004)

*Extra deswegen ...*

... habe ich mich angemeldet /registriert.

Doch leider finde ich das Tutorial nicht ;-)

Werde wohl weiter googeln müssen.

Guido


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. Januar 2004)

Das gibt es auch noch nicht, es ist version 2 rausgekommen und die wird erst mal durchgekaut =)

momentan habe ich probleme mit dem server

ich denke, ein lokal network jabber server wird nicht viel nutzen haben, außer für intranet =))

hmm das ist ne andere sache *g* 
kommt auch noch


----------



## knnnx (30. Januar 2004)

*Jabber für Intranet würde ...*

... mir vollkommen genügen. Von diesem Standpunkt aus betrachtet -  her damit ;-) Ich lese auch gern Korrektur.

Guido


----------



## beelzebubi (30. Januar 2004)

Fang an zu schreiben ;-)


----------



## Neurodeamon (31. Januar 2004)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials144487.html

*gähn*

So, finito!
Aus, die Maus!
Klappte zu, Affe tot!

*pennen geht*


----------

